# M6 Mark II Key New Features You May Have Missed!



## LSXPhotog (Sep 1, 2019)

Here are some features I discovered while reading through the owners manual that absolutely make this camera for me. I hope it can help others.

1.) Silent shutter: the shutter can be switched to electronic shutter versus mechanical shutter and makes no sound when taking an image. This can also be used with fully manual settings, _and in high burst rate of 14fps_. (It appears it's only single shot or 30fps and nothing in between...because Canon.) It can also shoot 30fps with autofocus at a 17.9mp crop. The M50's silent shooting mode is fully automatic and only single shot.

2.) Auto Exposure Bracketing: this camera is the first M series camera that can take up to 7 shots during exposure bracketing. It can also be done 3 stops under and overexposed! This is fantastic for real estate photography or static images like landscapes with large amounts of dynamic range. All previous M series cameras were limited to just 3 images and 2 stops of exposure separation.

3.) Auto ISO: you can now set the minimum shutter speed for Auto ISO!!! Finally!! No M camera has ever had this feature.

4.) Lens Profile Correction: the M5/M6 does not allow for distortion correction, the M6 Mark II does. Also great for landscape and real estate photographers.

5.) Setting the Initial Servo AF Position: you can now have a box on the screen that lets you manually choose where to start tracking during the face and object tracking autofocus mode. Previously, you would not be allowed to select the point, the camera would.

6.) Build Quality: this bad boy has a magnesium alloy internal chassis now and a thermoplastic exterior. It should be considerably more rigid than any other M camera.

7. 14-Bit RAW in maximum frame rate. The M5, M6, and M50 revert to 12-bit during high speed shooting.


koenkooi said:


> And for the people shooting RAW: unlike the M5, M6 and M50, the hi-speed drive modes all give you a proper, 14-bit RAW as opposed to a 12-bit RAW. The only mode where it drops down to 12-bit is during the 30fps burst feature.




Is the camera perfect? Certainly not. I'm really not very happy it's been all but confirmed the M6 Mark II is replacing the M5 and M6 model lines. I would have preferred an M5...but honestly, I may end up loving it more because I've never used the M5 with a flash and now I have the option to make the camera that much smaller and easier to travel with - the best features of this camera system IMO.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks, LSX, for finding and pointing that out. 

Looks like a really great little high performance M body.
If I was about to go into M that would be my cam to go.


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 1, 2019)

LSXPhotog said:


> Here are some features I discovered while reading through the owners manual that absolutely make this camera for me. I hope it can help others.
> 
> 1.) Silent shutter: the shutter can be switched to electronic shutter versus mechanical shutter and makes no sound when taking an image. This can also be used with fully manual settings, and in high burst rate of 14fps. It can also shoot 30fps with autofocus at a 17.9mp crop. The M50's silent shooting mode is fully automatic and only single shot.
> 
> ...



I don't want to buy an APS-C-I don't want to buy an APS-C, I don't want to buy an APS_C. Period !!!!!!
Yet, if I replaced my Olympus mft .....with the EOS M6 II ?
I WANT THIS APS-C.
Thank you, LSXPhotog for making my life a little bit more complicated.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 1, 2019)

And for the people shooting RAW: unlike the M5, M6 and M50, the hi-speed drive modes all give you a proper, 14-bit RAW as opposed to a 12-bit RAW. The only mode where it drops down to 12-bit is during the 30fps burst feature.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 1, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> And for the people shooting RAW: unlike the M5, M6 and M50, the hi-speed drive modes all give you a proper, 14-bit RAW as opposed to a 12-bit RAW. The only mode where it drops down to 12-bit is during the 30fps burst feature.


30fps burst. Wow! The 1DX II is in trouble now.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 1, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> 30fps burst. Wow! The 1DX II is in trouble now.


So is my wallet!


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 1, 2019)

It appears the M6 II and 90D firmwares are basically identical (up to hardware differences, of course). The 90D gained things like focus peaking from the M world, and the M6 II received improved AEB and Auto ISO from the x0D line. Nice synergy.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 1, 2019)

LSXPhotog said:


> 1.) Silent shutter: the shutter can be switched to electronic shutter versus mechanical shutter and makes no sound when taking an image. This can also be used with fully manual settings, and in high burst rate of 14fps.



Unfortunately I think the e-shutter is only available in single-shooting mode plus in the special 30fps burst mode.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Sep 2, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> And for the people shooting RAW: unlike the M5, M6 and M50, the hi-speed drive modes all give you a proper, 14-bit RAW as opposed to a 12-bit RAW. The only mode where it drops down to 12-bit is during the 30fps burst feature.


Good catch! I'll add it and credit you!


----------



## LSXPhotog (Sep 2, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> Unfortunately I think the e-shutter is only available in single-shooting mode plus in the special 30fps burst mode.
> View attachment 186303


Interesting, it contradicts what is stated earlier in the user manual about having the option to switch between mechanical or electronic shutter in creative shooting modes...I maybe assumed it would adopt the same shooting options as the EOS R because it shoots at 30fps with E-shutter....damn you, Canon!! Haha


----------



## HaroldC3 (Sep 21, 2019)

For those that care (like me), the Focus Bracketing feature cannot be used with the EF-M 11-22mm lens (or the older EF-M lenses). My guess is it's a firmware issue for which Canon will not remedy.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Oct 2, 2019)

After a massively embarrassing performance by the B&H customer service team, I finally have my M6 Mark II arriving tomorrow. It missed my biggest race of the year, but I'll be able to use it for a wedding in New Jersey this weekend. I plan to write a comprehensive review of the camera, but the fact it missed the race this weekend thanks to the incompetence of B&H's staff, I will not be able to test the camera in all scenarios I routinely put my gear through each year.


----------



## dcm (Oct 2, 2019)

Mine arrived today. Like the initial feel compared to my M3. Not sure when I’ll have the time to play with it.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Oct 3, 2019)

dcm said:


> Mine arrived today. Like the initial feel compared to my M3. Not sure when I’ll have the time to play with it.


Took it to Universal Studios yesterday where I quickly realized I should keep the EVF on the camera...I apparently use it more than I thought.

Used it today for some light work - beautiful images and exposure.

Tomorrow it gets on a plane with me to shoot a wedding in New Jersey - we'll see how it does.


----------



## JohnC (Oct 4, 2019)

LSXPhotog said:


> Took it to Universal Studios yesterday where I quickly realized I should keep the EVF on the camera...I apparently use it more than I thought.
> 
> Used it today for some light work - beautiful images and exposure.
> 
> Tomorrow it gets on a plane with me to shoot a wedding in New Jersey - we'll see how it does.


I’m finding that I’m using the evf more often than not as well. I’ll probably use it less for tripod work, but ha ent put it on a tripod yet.


----------

